# Great Morning at the Galveston Surf



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

It was not Epic but it was a great morning catching over 20 specs and keeping a limit. Almost all the one I released were keepers.
They were pretty fat, couple at 16 the rest 17-20 in.

I have the rest of the week off and decided to try the surf about halfway to the slp. The water has some nice breakers in close but not to bad. I always wear a life jacket and it helps to bounce you over the larger waves that are curling and about to break.

I have not used croaks in over 4 years but decided to get some this morning. I usually go to Bill in San Leon which I did but they are not catching many with all this rain. They recommended Boyds but I thought to myself I am not detouring there when I should be fishing. I ended up stopping by Hillmans and got me $20 worth. They were a little bigger than I like and beat up pretty good(had some red tails) but I got them anyway and proceeded to Galveston.

I hit the water at 6am and tried a couple croaks, but they were a little big as I stated and did not really have the "wiggle" to them that I wanted.
I tried a couple and made a switch.

Went to the topwater and caught a solid keeper on my "First" cast. Yeah
Threw it for about 15-20 more minutes and only caught one more...illegal

Time for a swith..

Went to plastic..assassin shad tail and the bite was On. Caught 4-5 in the next 30 minutes. Then saw flipper and it slowed for about 30minutes.

It was probally around 7:30 and the bite resumed with me finishing my limit shortly after.

Flipper returned and the bit stopped for a good 30-45 min. Then I caught and released at least 10 more keepers all on plastic. I tried croaker again and nothing, also threw tops again and nothing. I even tried a rattletrap for a while and nothing. I called it quits at 10:15.

There was a fair amount of mullet. When they started jumping I would throw in that direction with good results. I also was on the first bar, did not need to go any further. The waves had a large swell as they rolled in as the tide seemed a little higher than normal. The wind was out of the NE and I had better feel of the line casting to the right which helped keep the line tight. So I was basically casting parallel with the gut in front of me.

As is typical in surf fishing the bite will come and go as the schools migrate up and down the beach. If Flipper and his buddies cruse by the bite will slow but will resume.

The fish are definitely there, might have to go again in the morning.
Be safe
Have fun:walkingsm


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

disregard
the
second
photo


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Got 9 this morning before 8, then it shut down.
Lot rougher than yesterday.
All on tops


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*skitterwalks*

It was a different bite today and shut down around 7:45 like someone shut the switch off. All on skitterwalks.
I tried plastics and spoons but nothing, left at 9am.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Tried a Little this afternoon*

I wish I would have gone early this morning as I was awake around 3am. Guess that's what happens when you get up at 4:30 for the last couple days. But I did not go as I had a few things to do.
Anyway got to the surf around 1:30 and fished a couple hours.
This wind was more south and it was a bit choppy.
The birds were working, eating large table shrimp.
I threw tops and tails and plastics and spoons and a rattletrap with not a bite.
The only thing left was a couple mirrorlures I had. Ended up donating the white body with orange head to a toothy critter. The other a 52M803 ended up getting me one keeper. I hit a school of nice trout that would hit the lure and pull some drag and come loose. A couple went air born and threw the hook. I came back with a bent hook. After that school moved on I could not get another bit and called it a day. Time for some new hooks on some of my baits. Probally gonna give it one more try in the morning.:fish::fish::fish:


----------

